

Fruux buys sabredav - treve
http://blog.fruux.com/2013/05/02/fruux-acquires-sabredav/

======
treve
And the other post : <http://evertpot.com/sabredav-acquired-by-fruux/>

This latter is mine, and I was pretty excited about it :)

